# Do you use the clothes washing basins abroad?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife is convinced that the clothes washing basins are not clean and indeed I have seen potties, fish, dirty boots and other interesting things left in them or getting a good scrubbing.
I carry an assortment of every sink stopper I can find and do use the basins after a good swill, for washing clothes, but am I wrong to do this? Am I likely to come a cropper one of these days?
Alan


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't you have a washing machine in the van ???

Loddy 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, we don't.
We use a two bucket and one bowl system, starting from the soapiest to the cleanest water.
Kath washes and I wring out :lol: 
Works for us  and as we are never on sites, there are no washing up facilities anyway :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I do the actual washing and rinsing in either a bucket or the big washing up bowl we carry to empty waste water. I always take it across to the clothes washing area though. The real nuisance is when they have the shaped sinks with a washboard on them. Our washing up bowl won't quite go in then and we don't want to carry the big bucket any more.

G


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The only time we have used facilities like that was in Quartiera in Portugal, we've been there twice and they have washing machines and driers, and two rows of sinks with hot and cold water. Very nicely done, and while I am typing, the site near Logrono (Navarette) also comes to mind, they had a new toilet/washing block. Been there three times.

Generally speaking they have been the best we have seen.

Otherwise we look for a launderette or whatever.

Peter

http://www.campingnavarrete.com/en-index.html

http://www.campings.com/camping-orbitur-quarteira-quarteira/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh! and we have been known (only ever twice) to get the geny out to power an Iron  
We usually have two tables set up side by side with the two buckets and basin sitting on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just use a launderette, the one on Skye at the Co-Op is good, and not too expensive, fill up with water, food and motion lotion all at the same time.

Don't use the tank for drinking water.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Used one for the first time this year... with a week's worth of T shirts and shreds it was a lot less pfaff than me usual bucket/bowl method.

It was great to have an ocean of clean water for the rinsing... having had Dhobi itch in the Army I'm very particular :lol: 

Yes, I did have a good look at the basin beforehand... had it been a bit iffy I'd have stuck with the bucket and bowl despite the pffaff :wink:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I use a flexible trug which usually squashes into the washing sink so I can get lots of water and not have to be bothered about missing plugs etc.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We, Err Sandra uses one of these







you can buy them at any of the shows or on line, we were looking at one of the single tub ones at Lincoln Show a bit back, and folk kept coming up to us and saying don't buy one of those, if you have room get a twin tub they are brilliant..

And they were right, works easily off the inverter or genny.. Brilliant as I have been informed, of course I wouldn't know :wink:

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll use a campsite washing machine for towels and bedclothes when we're away but like to keep on top of the rest of the washing. Swift thoughtfully provided a space beside the loo at the back of the bathroom, which is box-with-6-bottles-of-wine-shaped, with laundry bag on top. This is subject to the laundry bag not being too full. If it is too full then it stops the shower screens being closed and then you can't take a shower.

Putting very grubby things in a (lidded) bucket or storage box with soapy water while you travel helps to get the worst out and makes hand washing easier. Don't leave them too long however or they start to disintegrate. Says a lot for modern washing liquids !

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to do the washing in the deep sinks, but then I discovered the washing machines on campsites  I don't remember the sinks being so bad I would not want to use them, and I have been known to be a bit fussy. If I am rinsing out just a few undies, I use 2 buckets to cut down the time wasted in filling with clean water during rinsing. Use one while the other is filling with clean water. I have 2 smallish buckets which fit nicely into the sinks.

Sue


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

If we have hook up we use the twin tub but it needs alot of water to rinse then you have to drain the waste tank so if you dont have a service pitch you have to move the motorhome but lynne likes using it..

No hookup means lynne has to get the bucket out 

Paul


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We, Err Sandra uses one of these
> 
> ...


Us too,we,sorry mrs wakk have yet to use it in anger whilst touring but it seemed to work well when it was tested at home.I have only bought it recently as there was no room to carry one in the old truck.Now we have a large garage(with a 240v socket) it is ideal for doing the smalls and the 2000watt inverter handles it easily.

Not tested yet with bigger items of clothing but will report back on how it copes,it is also surprisingly light so does not take up too much payload.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use the laundry sinks when on site, also the machines if available.

Haven't suffered any ill effects yet and its a lot better and convenient than messing around with buckets and bowls.

The sinks are either ceramic or stainless steel and won't harbour any nasties readily. Just give them a good rinse before using.

I've also used 'green' soap and done washing in streams. Very good for rinsing, leaves a nice 'herby' smell in the clothes


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks folks

Much to my surprise, there seems to be quite a wide range of approaches to this problem, which we all have to deal with. We recently began using site washing machines which hold so much and do a better job than I can in the corrugated ceramic skiffle boards.
I still carry the mass of plugs that can replace missing ones in a variety of basins which have proved to be useful.
In a very hot country, I quite like doing the washing by hand in the big basins after a bit of a check on their condition (but don't tell the wife).
I cannot justify carrying a twin tub washer although we were given one some time ago (it never left the box) and I am not sure how many vans have that sort of spare space but if you have got it, good luck to you.

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have used the laundry sinks if they are clean enough or can be cleaned. More often perhaps we use our flexible tubs (we have two, in different sizes) inside the sinks. It all depends how much washing we want to do, how long we're stopping, and what the weather is like. We use washing machines on sites too if we want to do a lot and the weather isn't great. If sites provided spin dryers we'd do even more washing by hand.


Chris


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Problem?*

We don't find it a problem. If the sink is clean we use it, if it isn't and its cleanable we clean it then use it. If dirty and not cleanable we don't use it and just wait till we go somewhere else.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Problem?*

We don't find it a problem. If the sink is clean we use it, if it isn't and its cleanable we clean it then use it. If dirty and not cleanable we don't use it and just wait till we go somewhere else.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> Much to my surprise, there seems to be quite a wide range of approaches to this problem, which we all have to deal with. We recently began using site washing machines which hold so much and do a better job than I can in the corrugated ceramic skiffle boards.
> I still carry the mass of plugs that can replace missing ones in a variety of basins which have proved to be useful.
> ...


Hi.

In the Mohican without a garage the twin tub travelled quite well in the shower, with having no real weight there was no problems storing it on the shower tray.

ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We use the local laundrette...2 BIG bags of washing.....7 euros washed and dried  

DJM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We hardly ever use campsites so try to wash small amounts on a little and often basis in a bucket. Nearly all of our clothing for the van is easy care or non iron so its just a matter of either hanging it outside or in the toilet compartment to dry out ready for its next use.

If we need to do a big wash, like sheets and duvet covers etc we try and find a launderette. For France there seems to be quite a few 24hr open air Laveries at SuperU's which are very handy, only €4 for a smal 8kg load or €8 for a huge 18kg load and €1 per 15 mins in the dryer, washing powder included as well so good value. 

I usually look after refuelling the van and the washing while Judy goes and does the shopping.

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So the sink is bit grubby, and you are going to use all sorts of detergent to clean you clothes, so by default you are also going to clean the sink:roll: :roll: 

Its never been much of an issue for me as I don't tend to put any of my clothes into my mouth anyway.


Another example of this countries fanatical obsession with germs/bacteria/hand gel/workspace disinfectants etc ?? Just how has mankind managed to survive for this long without all these cleaners????


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Whats wrong with a sink after it's been rinsed round?
Your washing your clothes in it not eating dinner out of it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> For France there seems to be quite a few 24hr open air Laveries at SuperU's which are very handy,
> Pete


Thanks Pete; I've never seen one of these before so will keep an eye out next time. Are they new ?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've never seen one of these before so will keep an eye out next time. Are they new ?
> 
> G


Hi Chris,

Sorry, I don't know how new they are but have noticed a few on our travels recently, we used the one at St Martin de Crau near Arles.

Pete


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've learnt to follow a system a mate of mine used to use when we went away touring on our motorbikes.

He never even considered washing any clothes when away, he just took with him either old and worn out T shirts and shorts or dirt cheap ones from the Supermarket. When they were too smelly to wear he just threw them away. By the end of the fortnight he had enough space left in his panniers to fit a lot of extra booze.  :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have had this link in my bookmarks for quite a while. never used any but here they are.
I got them on another forum and saved them for my next trip.

http://www.lavomatic.es/concepto-lavomatic.html

http://www.lavomatic.es/instalaciones-lavomatic.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks...my goodness but they are cheap compared to many campsites. 

My pet gripe with campsite laundries is that they always have a low spin speed so that the washing comes out almost wringing wet and then the tumble dryers have such short cycles that you need at least 2 goes to get them dry enough to put away. Honourable exception: Gran Camping Zarautz which has lovely views as well as good, cheap laundry equipment.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi G.
I think when I found them it was a new venture, so the location numbers should increase  It looks like there are more now from when I last looked.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> Hi G.
> I think when I found them it was a new venture, so the location numbers should increase  It looks like there are more now from when I last looked.


It's such a simple idea and yet there must be so many people who want to use them that you wonder why it's not been done before. Can't see them catching on much further north than the south of France though; presumably the water would freeze- not to mention those doing the washing- in winter !

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Slight rinse required


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife gets a bit iffy after seeing people washing their newly caught fish in the sinks. The odour seems to outlast any subsequent rinsing out.
Meanwhile I carry a linked chain-load of plugs to use when she is not looking.
Alan


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

A good system on bumpy roads or a longer journey
A small canoe barrel drop in your items a sprinkle of wash powder add hot water to suit items screw on the lid and stand it in the shower cubicle. It gets agitation as you drive along. Don't over do the powder as it froths a fair bit. Then rinse when you park up.

Its a bit like the old system of cooking your dinner on the engine manifold as you drive along. So to speak

But you don't eat this


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We use Washing machines and when necessary Driers. Have never encountered unsavuory conditions. Perhaps due to the sites we use.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Of course we do - it is far easier to use the much larger sinks where we can splash water around without causing untold damage inside the van.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't believe you lot! Washing machines in MHs?

Down to the river, couple of good rocks to scrub on then hang out to dry on the bushes.

Job done!

Very sociable too, if you can get the tribe to join in.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,


Of course, I like our Egyptian cotton sheets to be very crisp and white so we use the machines on site. 


norm


----------

